# Pharnacia sp.



## xiaoyu (Jan 7, 2014)

There are the largest stick insects belong to this genus in China.

the new hatched is almost 3cm and the female adult will grow to above 20cm in body length.

as i know they can feed on oaks and guava.

pics show L1


----------



## HungryGhost (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow they look pretty big already at L1!


----------



## Vlodek (Jan 7, 2014)

Those are really neat. I keep mostly manids but I would not mind keeping this species of stick insect as well.


----------



## gripen (Jan 7, 2014)

They are illegal to keep in the US.


----------



## Vlodek (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, tropical species of mantids that many of us keep are also illegal but that doesn't s stop us from breeding them.


----------



## gripen (Jan 7, 2014)

Vlodek said:


> Well, tropical species of mantids that many of us keep are also illegal but that doesn't s stop us from breeding them.


You should reread the rules of this section... I think you find find you are in violation of at least one of them.


----------

